# Howdy, good citizens of the www.



## Pzy-Clone (Jul 19, 2008)

hey, i just realized that i havent been polite and introduced myself, so here we goes.
uhm well, er... im a 30 (eek...) year old guy who has been living of music professionally since the tender age of 17, and have my background in the industrial\metal scene up here in ze cold north, waaaay back in the day.

The last couples of years or more iv been steering my career towards television and utimatly the big screen i hope, since having some health issues loomnig in the horizon , and realizing life on a tour bus makes you look like the rollings stones eventualy.
Mind you tho , i had alot of wacky and quite astoneshing experiences , and im not complaining, it was...as they say, quite peachy.

So, anyways here i am, i talk way to much, and im very confident in myself , even when that is completely unsubstantiated and without merit lol.
...its just how it is. So i spend most of my days in the studio, and are always looking for ideas to improve my setup, and im completely detail fixated and i can spend an eternety pursuing my goals and ambitions, and have done so for more then half my life already.

so , anyways, i used to be a realy scary person lol, but i can assure you im quite nice when i try to be, so again hello to ya all, and let me just add this is by far the most interesting and knowledgeble forum iv been a part of, and enjoy the experience and combined talent that resides in this place immensly.


so thats all, and that pretty much should be more then enuff lol.


----------



## Hannes_F (Jul 23, 2008)

Hi,

since you have been a regular member in this forum for a while it is a little late to say welcome ... but what the heck ... welcome! 

BTW I appreciate your substancial postings.


----------



## Pzy-Clone (Jul 23, 2008)

thank you!
altho is only been a month or 2, im always behind on presenting myself lol.

Anyways, kewl, im sure im gonne be buggin the good folks here alot more in the time to come as well, i might even have something of value myself to bring to the table, its not all hot air and emtpy words lol, well not all the time anyways.

laters .


----------

